# Help! Came home to this



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 4, 2021)

It looks like the top of my plant Is dying/ is dead. No sign of rot smells good but top 1/4 has brown leaves but the buds seem fine. should I just cut off all the bad or harvest or what. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

You may have Caterpillar's have you opened that bud up carefully and looked inside of it without tearing it apart?
You need to pull any dead leaves you see on the bud tops the will cause it to rot also.
But yes if it is Rot cut the affected parts off.


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2021)

Woah! How long were you gone?  What ever caused that you better figure it out fast.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Yes tell us what you did or did not do
Not watered for days , new type of spray on product etc................


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 4, 2021)

We were gone for three days. Just crazy. Rest of the plant is fine below. I’m wondering if the moon stalk got damaged or bitten into and affected all above it. I’m going to just cut it and trim the buds off. If they are bad I’ll toss or dry and watch them


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes tell us what you did or did not do
> Not watered for days , new type of spray on product etc................


Outside grow, nothing sprayed on them, just giving water. Did have a storm come through 3 nights ago while we were gone. All I can think of


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Outside grow, nothing sprayed on them, just giving water. Did have a storm come through 3 nights ago while we were gone. All I can think of


You on east coast and very humid? I going say Rot from the rain
If it is , there is no stopping it other then cutting it out from bud 
Once you cut the bud you can look closely at it and determine rot of worms . How far into flower are you, it looks close to harvest time anyway.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Cannabis bud rot: How to avoid, identify, and get rid of it - CannaConnection
					

Cannabis bud rot is something no grower wants to contend with. But it is a situation you can definitely prevent, as you'll read in this article.




					www.cannaconnection.com


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You on east coast and very humid? I going say Rot from the rain
> If it is , there is no stopping it other then cutting it out from bud
> Once you cut the bud you can look closely at it and determine rot of worms . How far into flower are you, it looks close to harvest time anyway.


Missouri so not super humid. I am close to harvest so just going to cut. Would rather lose 1/3 a plant than all three


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Missouri so not super humid. I am close to harvest so just going to cut. Would rather lose 1/3 a plant than all three


You can take the bud if it is only 1 affected now, and wait and see if any others show signs, or is it more than one bud  (whole Plants)?


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Missouri so not super humid. I am close to harvest so just going to cut. Would rather lose 1/3 a plant than all three


I was born in Missouri.   Up by Kaysubger Dam at Truman Reservoir.  I knew you were from Missouri as well with your user name.  And I am now from Colorado and it is Humid there compared to here. Only thing I can think of is bud rot like Roster said.


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 4, 2021)

Ok now I cut the top off found this on the main stem. Looks like some kind of damage. Harvesting the buds will have to dry them on a screen but they look good


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 4, 2021)

Well harvested 1/3 of the plant. Lost some but saved most. First time trimming so no idea what I am doing but looks ok.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

If the others buds look ok and no signs of rot you could let them grow , but keep an eye out everyday for any additional rot. Looks like it was that one plant. Can you move it away from the mother two.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Well harvested 1/3 of the plant. Lost some but saved most. First time trimming so no idea what I am doing but looks ok.


Good now just make sure you did not leave any fungus in the bud you are drying


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good now just make sure you did not leave any fungus in the bud you are drying


I opened up all the buds while trimming. Anything that resembled rot got cut out and tossed. Drying in racks with dehumidifier and fan in room and exhaust fan


----------



## Bubba (Oct 4, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Missouri so not super humid. I am close to harvest so just going to cut. Would rather lose 1/3 a plant than all three


Missouri. Bull Shoals. I get it. Lived in Springfield for a few years doing under grad. 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2021)

As a boy my grand father was the Police Judge of Windsor and every body wanted to be in good standing with him so i got to fish all the farmers bass ponds.  Amazing what a weedless purple worm will catch.  Wonder if that stuff even exists today.   Man is such a rapist.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 4, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Well harvested 1/3 of the plant. Lost some but saved most. First time trimming so no idea what I am doing but looks ok.


Well you caught it before it took everything, saved the plant and got a little early harvest smoke. Win win!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

pute said:


> As a boy my grand father was the Police Judge of Windsor and every body wanted to be in good standing with him so i got to fish all the farmers bass ponds.  Amazing what a weedless purple worm will catch.  Wonder if that stuff even exists today.   Man is such a rapist.


My Grandfather was the Town judge too, use to hold court right in my house, State troopers would haul you in front of him (mostly serious crimes) and he would give you the option Military or Jail.
Guys came home to thank him for their freedom afterwards .


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 5, 2021)

I think it’s pretty near harvest anyway. Here are the tris from what I harvested


----------



## tastyness (Oct 6, 2021)

Congrats on your first trimming!  What humidity are you drying them at?  Which strain were you growing?  I too have issues with sudden bud rot when growing outside and it can be heartbreaking to open a nice bud while trimming and find that nasty mess.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2021)

wait about two more weeks


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 6, 2021)

tastyness said:


> Congrats on your first trimming!  What humidity are you drying them at?  Which strain were you growing?  I too have issues with sudden bud rot when growing outside and it can be heartbreaking to open a nice bud while trimming and find that nasty mess.


Growing white widow. Humidity I’m drying at is 45% have only harvested the ones I’ve been having issues with. Have 2 1/2 plants Im Waiting a bit on


----------



## Bubba (Oct 6, 2021)

Granddaddy purple this go round. Week 6 of flower, so " two more weeks".... actually more like 4 more I'm thinking. Covered with trics, starting the swell. I told them to expect a pound at most, maybe 3/4s....that's what we're shooting for. 

Bubba


----------



## tastyness (Oct 10, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Growing white widow. Humidity I’m drying at is 45% have only harvested the ones I’ve been having issues with. Have 2 1/2 plants Im Waiting a bit on


hmmm, the feels a little low to me for drying.  They might dry too quickly.  It's such a fine line, and I try to get a full week of drying before jarring and burping.  Can you get closer to 62%?  And are you drying in a dark place?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Humidity get it up to around 60%


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 11, 2021)

Raised it to 60. It’s sitting around 57 in the room


----------

